# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Kazım Mirşan Kitapları Son Güncelleme

## Ã¶ngre

KAZIM MİRşAN 
1- 1978, ALTI YARIQ TİGİN(182) 22 Dolar 
2- 1983, Prototürkçeden Bugünkü Kürtçeye(50)
1983, Urqun-Selene Yazıtları için Kabul Olunan Tarih Tespitlerinin 
Yeniden Gözden Geçirilmesi(28) 
1993, Alfabetik Yazı Başlangıcı ve Glozel Yazıtları(31) 
1996, Fiillerin İsim Ve Mastar Halleri İle Sıfat-Fiil ve Zarf-Fiil Alanlarında BUGüNKü AVRUPA DİLLERİNDE ETRüSKüE İZLERİ(61)
2000,BİLGE ATUN UQUQ: Türük Bilge Qağan Nine Bitig (8); 
2000,Moğulstandaki Kısa Yazıtlar(10) 12 dolar
3- 1992, Tatarcanın Türk Alfabesi İle Yazılması(12) 
1995, Side Bitigtaşları(7); 
1995, üztürkçe "-sal" eki(4); 
1996, Preportekiz Bitigtaşları(22); 
1996, Barış Yolunda Eğitim(8); 
1997, Bugünkü Avrupa Dillerinde Prototürkçe İzleri(68) 6 dolar

4- 1998, DİNLERİN GELİşİMİ, Erken Trk Dininden Doğan Dinler, Side, Pre-portegiz, Glozel, Pre-Mısır, Etrüsk, Protpgrek ve Hinduizm, Tevrat, İncil, İslam(140) 10 dolar

5- 1999, Erken Türk Devletleri ve TüRüK BİL(82) 18 dolar 


6- 2000,Hieroglifler(107) 9 dolar

7- 2000,Avrupa,Sibir ve Orta Asyadaki En Eski Yazıtlara Dayanılarak Deşifre Edilen PRA-MISIR HİEROGLİFLERİ(27) 14 dolar

8- 2001,Makaleler(101) 22 dolar

9- 2003, Erken Türklerin Skandinavya Yazıtları (78) 30 ytl

10- 1991, Bolbollar (115) 12 DOLAR

11-1994, Alfabetik Yazı Başlangıcı (203) 17 DOLAR

12-1996,Türk Metriği (94) 7 DOLAR

13-1993,Prototürkçe Yazıtlar Hakkında Konferans (42)5 DOLAR

14-1993,Yazı İşaretleri (60) 6 DOLAR

15-1970 Prototürkçe Yazıtlar(108) 16 DOLAR


16- 1985, Anadolu Prototürkleri(198) ; 16 Dolar

17- 1990, Prototürk Bilginlerine Göre Astrofizik(336); 25 DOLAR 

18-1998,Etrüskler; tarihleri, yazıları ve dilleri(101); 12 DOLAR

19- 1999, Türk Takvimi(62); 9 DOLAR

20-2000,Sölgentaş Mağarası (35,A4); 30 DOLAR 

21-Hiperstatik sistemlerin Eşdeğer yükler ile statik hesabı; 9 dolar

22-Erken Türkler?in Anadolu Yazıtları(102); 40 Dolar

23-At Oy Bil Tarihi(120); 20 Dolar
-Iraq Bitig
-Amerikanın Norveçli Türkler tarafından keşfi
-üin haberleri ve Türk tarihi
-Türk ve çinli takvimleri
-Erken Türk qalaları qurğanları ve bolıqları
-İslam öncesi kürt tarihi
-Tatar tarihi



Arkadaşlar sadece Türkçe olanları verdim hepinizin okuması dileğiyle diyorum.

*TANRI TüRKü KORUSUN VE YüCELTSİN*

----------


## a_iverson

50'den fazla kitabı var kendisinin. Bu yıl için de 2 tane daha kitabı çıkacak deniyordu. üıktı mı çıkmadı mı bilmiyoruz. Piyasada hiçbir kitabı yok. O yüzden de okuyamıyoruz.

----------


## urqun

nasıl alabilirim bu kitaplardan ?

----------


## a_iverson

0 252 377 51 31 no'lu telefondan Kazım Mirşan'ı arayarak alabilirsin. Yalnız bildiğim kadarıyla hepsini birden satıyormuş. Yaklaşık 670-700 TL falanmış. Ya hepsini alacaksın ya da hiçbirini.

----------

